

Microsoft Surface available for pre-order - tarekayna
http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en-US

======
TopTrix
The price is little too high. At first place, you have lost the selling punch.
What other justification you have about the price and why I should go for it
if I already have everything set up on Android and web?

~~~
mandeepj
First of all no comparison. It have USB 3 and mini display port (pro version).
It is a nice combo of mobility and ease like iPad + power like a laptop. It is
a full blown mobile machine. Ipad, android are just content consuming devices.
You can't do much on them besides just absorbing content. I am glad MS
understood the missing features from ipad and came with this beautiful
product.

